# Brauche Hilfe: Installation eines Web-Servers (SUSE 8.2)! DRINGEND



## Borste (27. April 2005)

Morgen!

Ich will mir einen Web-Server installieren. Der soll für Testzwecke im Intranet sein. Aus dem Internet habe ich mir div. Anleitungen heruntergeladen. Apache, MySQL und PHP habe ich mir in den aktuellen Versionen heruntergeladen und entpackt. Dann habe ich die Installation mit ./configure --prefix... durchgeführt. Hat auch alles geklappt. Dann soll man laut der Anleitung MySQL compilieren, mit "make install". Das klappt bei mir nicht. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung:
*PC:/usr/src/mysql-standard-4.0.24-pc-linux-gnu-i686 # make make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.*  

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch wenn ich die Installation von PHP durchführe. Nur bei Apache kann ich "make" ausführen. Da kommt dann aber eine andere Fehlermeldung.

Was soll ich machen? Arbeite ich vielleicht die ganze Zeit mit einer falschen Datei?
Besten Dank schonmal.

Gruss
Borste


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. April 2005)

Wenn Du die Pakete im Soucecode runterlaedst ist die richtige Installationsabfolge diese:
./configure
make
make install

Am besten installierst Du als erstes MySQL, denn die Libraries werden von PHP genutzt.
Danach Apache und zuletzt PHP.
Denn bei PHP musst Du angegeben, dass es fuer den Apache kompiliert werden soll.
Fuer Apache 1:
./configure --with-apxs=Pfad zum APXS-Binary von Apache 1

Fuer Apache 2:
./configure --with-apxs2=Pfad zum APXS-Binary von Apache 2

Fuer Apache 1 gibt es noch einen anderen Weg, der ist aber etwas komplizierter. 

Das steht uebrigens auch alles in den INSTALL-Files.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2005)

Wenn Du Dir die Arbeit sparen möchtest, verwende den XAMPP von http://www.apachefriends.org.
Das ist eine einfach Lösung. Wenn Du etwas lernen möchtest ist das selbst kompilieren schon die richtige Wahl. Beachte bitte beim ./configure jegliche Fehlermeldungen. Erst nach erfolgreichem configure wird ein Makefile angelegt (ausser das Makefile ist schon dabei und kein configure-script vorhanden). Danach erfolgt üblicherweise wie schon erwähnt erst das *make* und erst danach ein *make test* bzw. *make install*. Wenn etwas schiefläuft und Du neu anfangen möchtest, solltest Du ein *make clean* verwenden und dann nochmal den Vorgang beginnen.


----------



## Kleini (28. April 2005)

Hallo!

Bin mir da jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher aber ich hatte neulich auch MySQL aus dem Internet geladen (von der MySQL Homepage) und die Pakete waren bereits kompiliert. Du musst also quasi die Dateien nur an den richtigen Ort (z.B. /usr/local/mysql) kopieren und die Pfade anpassen (es kann sein, dass dazu bereits ein Script in dem Paket dabei ist). Das sollte in einer der README-Dateien erklärt sein. Wenn MySQL läuft, sollte der Rest dann auch funktionieren.

MfG Kleini


----------



## generador (28. April 2005)

Lade dir dafür die MySQL Sources runter
Wahrnscheinlich hast du die Version zum entpacken gewählt
Oder mach es dir noch einfacher und installier die Pakete über Yast
Da kannst du Apache PHP und MySQL direkt installieren und brauchst so gut wie nichts mehr konfigurieren


----------



## shutdown (2. Mai 2005)

Oder noch einfacher:

Installiere einen HTTP-Server (eigener Punkt, ich glaube unter Netzwerkdienste im Yast) - dort als Modul noch PHP auswählen und der erste Teil läuft schon mal.

Dann lässt du dir den php-my-admin installieren, und der sollte dann alle Abhängigkeiten für Mysql auflösen.


----------

